
Facebook may have ‘consistently mislead’ lawmakers about Cambridge Analytica - mindgam3
https://techcrunch.com/2019/03/22/facebook-staff-raised-concerns-about-cambridge-analytica-in-september-2015-per-court-filing/
======
mindgam3
“in the papers Facebook is seeking to keep secret... a Washington D.C.-based
Facebook employee warned others in the company about Cambridge Analytica’s
data-scraping practices as early as September 2015.

Under questioning in Congress last April, Mark Zuckerberg was asked directly
by congressman Mike Doyle when Facebook had first learned about Cambridge
Analytica using Facebook data — and whether specifically it had learned about
it as a result of the December 2015 Guardian article (which broke the story).

Zuckerberg responded with a “yes” to Doyle’s question.

Facebook repeated the same line to the UK’s Digital, Media and Sport (DCMA)
committee last year, over a series of hearings with less senior staffers.”

